# Do You Take God Seriously in His Word?



## C. Matthew McMahon (Dec 10, 2006)

Abraham heard God speak, and heard His commands.
Next we find him acting. His faith prompted action to the Word.
When YOU hear God's word, are you prompted to actions based on His Word alone?
Or are you like Ishmael who scoffed at the promise?

_December 10, 2006
__Taking God Seriously in His Word Part 1, Genesis 21:1-21_
by Dr. C. Matthew McMahon


----------



## Herald (Dec 10, 2006)

I believe many of us have been too much like Ishmael. We are guilty of walking by sight, not faith. Walking by faith (according to God's word) is not a onetime decision. One step does not the journey make. All the steps that are required will bring us to our destination. We need to believe _and_ act on God's word continually. 

Father, give us a heart that desires to live according to your word. Forgive us when we lack faith and bring us back into the way according to your abundant mercy. In the name of our glorious God and King, Jesus Christ. Amen.


----------



## turmeric (Dec 10, 2006)

Ishmael's name means, I believe, God hears. Interesting.


----------



## Irishcat922 (Dec 10, 2006)

I am always prompted to action by the Word, but following through seems to be my problem some times.


----------

